# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Shpjegimi i IP-së tek TCP/IP

## erisa_djana

pershendetje si jeni mire? mund te me thote ndonjeri shpjegimin e ip tek( TCP/IP) . psh: rreshti i pare , cilat i perkasin ato ip rreshtin e dyte e keshtu me rradhe.
ip adress ?
subnet mask ?
default gateway ?

preferred DNS server  ?
alternate DNS server ?


ip e te pares te kujt jane , te dytes , te tretes , e keshtu deri , tek e fundit , shpjegimin e  ketyre desha ,me falni nese egziston nje teme  e postuar me perpara, klm 


Me respekt.....

----------


## The Pathfinder

IP eshte nje numer serial i perbere per 4 grupe numrash qe te jep ISP jote, ose ai personi qe te jep internetin dhe te thote qe ti kete adrese ke per te hyre ne internet
 eshte pak a shume nje adrese me te cilen kompjuteri yt njihet ne internet!
Subnet-i eshte klasa ne te cilen ndodhet IP jote, pasi jane 4 a 5 lloj klasash!
Default Gateway, ne pergjithesi, mesa di une eshte Adresa e modemit tuaj. Adresa ne te cilin ti hyn ne modem!

Per DNS ka te beje me teper me ISP (internet service provider), kompani qe te jep internetin!

----------


## autotune

Ne *run*  shkruaj *cmd* dhe do hapet ms-dos dhe ne dos shkruaj komanden *ipconfig/all* dhe do gjesh rezultatet e IPve

----------

